# Monroe's Archery Range opened in Barnesville, GA



## bassfishga (Mar 12, 2014)

Monroe's Archery Range & Pro Shop just opened this past weekend in Barnseville, GA. Located at 376 Liberty St Barnesville Ga, 30204 Basically on Hwy 41 north of Barnesville. 
Open Mon-Sat 12pm - 9pm and Sun 2pm - 6pm. 
He has 20 3D targets and is going to start Jackpot shoots soon. Go check them out and take your bow. Friendly people and a great place to practice between the big shoots.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 12, 2014)

Looks good.   What's the max shooting distance on the indoor range?


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 12, 2014)

I think the max yardage is about 30 but not for sure. There are some challenging shots based on where you have to stand for each numbered target.


----------



## blakemonroe (Mar 12, 2014)

*Monroe's Archery*

Thanks for the support from all the guys that have been out so far, please bare with me I will have some bows and accessories soon . Hope that everyone enjoys it .Also should have a bow tech before too long, maybe we will be able to take care of your needs before you go out on the range or to the woods.If we can't we'll find someone who can !
Thanks again, Blake
Spread the word please !!


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 12, 2014)

Outstanding....looking forward to be shooting there real soon..."Peachtree City ain't to far from Barnesville"


----------



## Taylor Co. (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice to see! Awesome deal!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 15, 2014)

How much to shoot?


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 16, 2014)

It is $15 for one round of 20 targets and $25 for two rounds at 40 targets total.
Their phone number is 470-592-2111 for any more questions.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!!! I have been looking forward to hearing the opening of this!!! I am going to go very soon!!!


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is a link to their facebook page for more info:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monroes-Archery/490901334353980


----------

